# Freeze drying wood to make sawdust?



## Colin Ng (Mar 21, 2019)

Hi all, I'm new to making bacon and plan to cure and smoke my first one very soon. I've got some mulberry growing and it needs a good prune once every few months, and I've read that it's a good wood for smoking. 

I've got a friend who works in a lab and can freeze dry it for me. Has anyone tried freeze drying then blending wood to make sawdust? If so, should I dry the wood out first too or can I freeze dry them fresh to make my sawdust? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## daveomak (Mar 21, 2019)

Just make the sawdust and let it dry...  I would remove the bark first...  Old timers taught me to remove bark to have good tasting smoke...   Works for me...


----------



## motolife313 (Mar 22, 2019)

Won’t take long for sawdust to dry. Few days spread out


----------

